# cage???



## jbroadway (Dec 1, 2011)

hi all im after a cage for 1-2 rats and i would like to ask people if they could point me in the right direction of new or secondhand ones.

i found this is it any good?

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

You really need atleast two rats are really social and will become bored, have behavioural problems if kept alone 

Try looking for a freddy 2 rat cage they are excellent cages for 2 rats


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

You really need at least 2 rats as they are very social animals, a lone rat will be a very depressed rat 

As for the cage I'm afraid it isn't even suitable for hamsters 
Have a look for a Freddy 2 or a Jenny KD


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

What's your budget? 
This could be a nice cage
NEW RODENT CHINCHILLA RAT FERRET DEGU CAGE 27900 | eBay

Savic Freddy 2 Cage for Rats, Chinchillas, Hamsters, Mice, Degu and Ferrets. | eBay

Savic Freddy 2 Max Rat/Ferret Cage | eBay

Ferret Plus Rat Cage by Ferplast | eBay

Jenny rat cage | eBay

Try out preloved aswell.

Both of my cages have been bargains from ebay- I never buy brand new. My latest bargain was a Ferplast Furet XL- only been used for a couple of months, no wear to it at all for £32.50
Definitely hunt around for second-hand first!


----------



## jbroadway (Dec 1, 2011)

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

i have found this and its brand new it looks to good to be true does it not?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

jbroadway said:


> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> i have found this and its brand new it looks to good to be true does it not?


Those cages are horrible, and aren't suitable for 2 rats I'm afraid. Check out the links above so you have an idea of what to look for


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't be fooled by those cages.
They don't look very nice for a start, they're not very good and very flimsy too.
You can get some amazing second-hand cages.
This is mine:









Cost £47.50 altogether. And is in perfect condition.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

jbroadway said:


> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> i have found this and its brand new it looks to good to be true does it not?


They rust like no tomorrow and they stink after a while the bars seem to soak up all the wee etc

A big second hand cage would be prefect if you have room an abode would also be a great cage

Were abouts are you? We could always help to find some excellent second hand cages for under £50 normally (Freddy 2 can go for around £10-20 sometimes!)


----------

